# Lost a plilot screw . . . :sad:



## dawziecat (Dec 8, 2009)

Subject says it all . . . brand new carbide tip chamfer bit. Went to use it for the second time and noticed the pilot had fallen off. Likely happened the first time I used it but, fortunately, nothing bad happened . . . no flying screws or bits. Did a search with a magnet through my vacuum receptacle but, no luck. It is gone. 

Replacements available? Searched MCLS and this forum but came up blank. Bit was imported by King Canada . . . no clue who actually made the thing.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Terry

If you've any of the cheap sets, have you tried swapping a screw from a bit you aren't likely to use very often? I suspect most will have the same thread.

Good luck

Peter


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi,Terry. I would suggest that you contact Infinitytools.com. They sell repair kits and spare bearings and such. I always keep some on hand for when a bearing goes bad or like you I have one that goes AWOL. good luck with it. Woodnut65


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Terry

Take the bit down to the ACE hardware store. it's a 2mm or a 2.5mm socket head screw that they should have in stock for peanuts..( 10 cents ea.)



==========



dawziecat said:


> Subject says it all . . . brand new carbide tip chamfer bit. Went to use it for the second time and noticed the pilot had fallen off. Likely happened the first time I used it but, fortunately, nothing bad happened . . . no flying screws or bits. Did a search with a magnet through my vacuum receptacle but, no luck. It is gone.
> 
> Replacements available? Searched MCLS and this forum but came up blank. Bit was imported by King Canada . . . no clue who actually made the thing.


----------



## dawziecat (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions:
Yes, it is part of a set and I can cannibalize other bits. 
I was discouraged from even trying the local hardware stores as I had great difficulty getting even the M4 bolts I needed to suspend the router from the table plate. They had some, although with rather inappropriate heads. I think M4 were the smallest at HD. But I'll try other stores too as the opportunity arises.
Can't believe I am the first to have a pilot fall off? Of course I've since tried all the other piloted bits in the set and their screws seem pretty tight.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

dawziecat said:


> Thanks for the suggestions:
> Yes, it is part of a set and I can cannibalize other bits.
> I was discouraged from even trying the local hardware stores as I had great difficulty getting even the M4 bolts I needed to suspend the router from the table plate. They had some, although with rather inappropriate heads. I think M4 were the smallest at HD. But I'll try other stores too as the opportunity arises.
> Can't believe I am the first to have a pilot fall off? Of course I've since tried all the other piloted bits in the set and their screws seem pretty tight.


Hi Terry, did a quick check at McMaster. Looks like an M3 if it takes a 2.5 hex wrench. 2 mm hex wrench could be M2.5 or M2.6.  Beats me why they have two sizes so close together.
I haven't lost any but I have found some loose. I went to swap some bearings around on my roundover/beading set and 2 out of the 6 were loose. Now I check them. Most are so tight I'm afraid of breaking them trying to get them off. Some I have had to pry the bearing off after getting the screw off. Looks like the bearings were put on before the paint/coating had dried completely. 
ACE hardware around here has a pretty decent selection of hardware. HD is a bit spotty when it comes to Metric. 
Good Luck


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I mean no offense to anyone but, as a rule, you are suppose to check the screws in any router bit before using it.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

+ 1 for Ken...


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hamlin said:


> I mean no offense to anyone but, as a rule, you are suppose to check the screws in any router bit before using it.


I know, me bad...... Could have turned really nasty on me and I was a bit lucky. h34r:
No offense taken, Ken speaketh with straight tongue!!!


----------



## routafinger (Dec 30, 2009)

jschaben said:


> I know, me bad...... Could have turned really nasty on me and I was a bit lucky. h34r:
> No offense taken, Ken speaketh with straight tongue!!!



Like in your signature; you found another way that doesn't work! Glad it turned out OK. Good advice on the Ace Hardware store; the ones around here have a really good selection of hardware not usually found anyplace else. Without paying an outrageous price that is. And checking the bits before use; sometimes being in a hurry makes the shortcut longer.


----------

